# Phragmipedium Cardinale ‘Liisa’ AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2015)

Phragmipedium Cardinale ‘Liisa’ AM/AOS by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## John M (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice! One of the late Dr. Clements plants. Lucky you!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2015)

I did not know Dr Clements. Can you tell me more about him, John?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful clone; not often seen.


----------



## John M (Apr 5, 2015)

I met Dr. Clements at the Ann Arbor, Michigan judging centre. We became good friends. He was VERY kind and generous with his knowledge. Plus, he had a superb Paph and Phrag collection! His plants were constantly winning AOS awards and his name became known all througout the orchid world in North America as one of the premier growers of some of the finest Paphs and Phrags in existence, at the time. I was thrilled when I was invited to go and visit him and see his plants in the spring of (I think it was), 1990. However, just days before I was to make the long drive to his home in Illinois, I could not get hold of him to finalize some details of my trip. Finally, his son answered the phone and told me that Dr. Clements had died while working in his garden! Tom Kalina (Fox Valley) bought the collection and offered the Phrags for sale. I went to the bank and arranged for a $10K loan so that I could put in a bid and hopefully buy them; but, Leo Schordje got them. *sniff* Dr. Clements' plants were very nice, high quality and we still see his plants in collections and used for breeding today. He always said to me that before he died, he wanted to win an FCC. That was his ultimate dream. Then, at one of the last judgings he attended, he got 2 FCC's; one for a Paph armeniacum and one for a Paph. micranthum. He wrote me a very excited letter all about it. He died before he even had a chance to pay for the awards; but, the AOS covered the cost in his honour to keep the awards valid. Dr. Clements was a real orchid afficionado. I often think it's such a shame that he didn't live to see the discovery of kovachii. He would've really been thrilled to learn of such a dramatic Phrag as that in existence.


----------



## rbedard (Apr 5, 2015)

Probably my favorite pink Phrag hybrid. Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful and thank you John M. for the info. on Dr. Clements.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2015)

many thanks John. Nice tribute to Dr Clements!


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2015)

wow thanks for letting us know a little about Dr. Clements.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2015)

Killer plant and thanks for the story John.


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2015)

great story. i have a piece of that armeniacum 'Birchwood' FCC happily growing in my orchid room--via Leo. 

BTW very nice Phrag Cardinale.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 5, 2015)

Love that Cardinale, and especially the info on Dr. Clements...

It would be an honour to own a plant, clone or sib with such valued origins.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2015)

Congrats -- interesting background and lovely flower.


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2015)

This is my kind of Phrag. The soft pinks on a pristine white is my heart's desire...soooo beautiful.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 6, 2015)

nice one,great story


----------



## eaborne (Apr 6, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you for the information on Dr. Clements. I look different at my Phrags now.

edit: that plant is very charming!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 7, 2015)

It's really a great classic plant. Prob one of the best schilimii hybrid


----------



## Lmpgs (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your personal history! 

The Cardinale is superb


----------



## Clark (Apr 8, 2015)

Just super!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice one!


----------

